# kawasaki jet ski jetboat



## nick4203 (Feb 6, 2013)

https://redding.craigslist.org/boa/3566766893.html


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks like a fun little boat! Probably along the lines of what I'll build for my next jetboat.


----------



## scubapro820 (Feb 7, 2013)

looks well built , on the river once i saw a 12' boat that used a power head from a yamaha engine did 30mph. kid friendly. I think these kind of boats were popular in the 70's and 80's. I want it !!!!!! id try to get it for 3k looks like a dealership posting


----------

